# How to remove gorilla glue from paintwork?



## RyB88 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi all

Recently had an issue with a brake light not sticking properly and I had to rush the job because of the weather and the cars MOT due for the next day

All was good I thought, until I came out the next day to see Gorilla Glue (the strongest superglue I've ever used) dripped down the bootlid of my car!

I've tried multiple bug and tar removers, a clay bar, nail polish remover (acetone) and nothing so far has shifted it

Anyone got any suggestions apart from for future use not to rush a job?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Maybe worth speaking to the Company as you have already tried some of my suggestions.
Just found this 
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060810131753AAYDrRU


----------



## RyB88 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hmm so a wet sand

So am I correct in thinking your standard sand paper, keep it really wet, once I've sanded use my DAS 6 pro and some strong cutting polish (mezerna?) and it should come up good as new? Simple as that?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Lol.....not standard sandpaper maybe 2500/3000 grit
Wait for some Pros to give better advice on sandpaper grit but certainly NOT household sandpaoer


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I take it you've tried Tardis?! If it doesn't come off with that you have no chance other than wet sanding.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

What effect would a tardis soaked cloth left on the area for a while do, would it soften it?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Christian6984 said:


> What effect would a tardis soaked cloth left on the area for a while do, would it soften it?


Tardis is a tar and glue remover (a potent one at that) so it should just remove it altogether and transfer it onto the cloth.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Maybe try using a denibber ? Surely you could literally 'shave' the glue down a fraction at a time until you are back to paint ? Whereabouts are you based mate ? Den .


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

The Gorilla Glue website says acetone should get it off.

Have you given the acetone time to work on the glue, soak a piece of cloth and hold it against the glue for a minute or so.

It may be a good idea to place some of the glue you used on a test surface so you can try different products on it without the risk to your cars paintwork, if you find a product that dissolves the glue try it on a inconspicuous part of the cars paintwork.

You could try super glue de-bonder.

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Adh...l+Adhesives/sd2340/Superglue+De-bonder/p81913

Good luck.


----------



## rdp50734 (Jun 14, 2016)

Acetone should do it it just needs plenty of contact time!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I thought super-glues were water soluble.


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

Any developments with this?



Cheers.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

JB052 said:


> I thought super-glues were water soluble.


Don't think they are.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

They go off due to water in the air, but once set, water doesn't do anything to them.


----------

